# Snow Plows with Tracks



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

Does anyone have a vehicle with tracks that is used for snow plowing?


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

No but I'm going to buy a atv with tracks to snowblow or plow a driveway and to play around in the snow with.


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Homemade Track Vehicles*

I would like to build something like this converted semi vehicle. [first picture] Toyota body and tracks wrapped around 12 semi tires. I recently called a company in MN to price out the bolt on track sets that fit on a pickup or Blazer. Get this!!! $24.000 Dollars!! Yes that's not a mistake! Yikes, I guess I'll have to build one myself. 
Any ideas??


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

This climbs Mt Washington NH during the winter:










This is one company that supplies vehicle track conversions:

http://www.mattracks.com/


----------



## Ex1900Driver (Jan 2, 2007)

Those are just... well, I was amazed when I visited the website and saw all the different things they could do with tracks instead of tires.

Ex1900Driver


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

Tracks are an amazing thing. I have a set for my Grizzly 660 and it is amazing with the snowbanks you can climb with them. I will try to take some pics today if not a video and post it up. Next is to get a set of tracks for my wife's Rhino and see what that thing can do. I know there is a video with a set of tracks on an original H1. An H1 going through everything is amazing, but seeing it with a set of track is really amazing.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...015QQitemZ250217215443QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

This is on eBay right now....not mine, but might make someone a decent ride if they're interested in this sorta thing.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Got anymore pics of that first vehicle? The orange toyota with tracks. doug


----------

